# rv - ferry crossing to spain?



## rosewood (Jan 20, 2009)

ello out there. Can anyone please advise me,i am having difficulty finding a berth for a R V 30 ft long and 11-6 high, from iether Portsmouth or plymouth to Bilbao or Santander. Dates not applicable. Thanks.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Dave.

Sorry I cant help with the ferry but just to let you know your van although snowed in is OK, I noticed you disconnected the water, good job as we froze up for a day here.

The cover came off your car this week I think, I stuffed it underneath so it didn't blow away so it should be OK.

Where are you now?..

When you back?...

Ray.


----------



## rosewood (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for being a pal. The RV i mentioned is my sisters so i hope i can get some info. If possible keep your eye on my bits and bobs because you know whats happened in the past. In reply to my whereabouts ime about a mile outside Benidorm. Blue sky and about 70 f.
Weve booked our Ferry from Calais on the 19th of Jan hope the weathers a bit better by then.Thanks for your reply and i will keep in touch.
Dave.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lost*

I don't quite understand the question?

"ello out there. Can anyone please advise me,i am having difficulty finding a berth for a R V 30 ft long and 11-6 high, from iether Portsmouth or plymouth to Bilbao or Santander. Dates not applicable. Thanks."

Are you looking for a ferry crossing and if so when?

TM


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

If your motor home and car if you are towing one exceeds the dimension choice in the Brittany Ferries web site then contact them on this number 0871 244 1400

We are booked on the Portsmouth to Santander ferry with Brittany Ferries and the combined length of our outfit is 16m and 3.65m high.


----------



## hireme (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi.
If you go on there web site you have the choice of heigth and length.
We are looking at returning from Spain in a couple of weeks and have used there web site to book with.
Regards
Tel


----------

